# local bands



## ogre (Oct 30, 2007)

we got people here from all over why dont we take some time to expand the underground? post some local bands that dont get the recognition they deserve Im from North Jersey so heres a few from around here

Public Disturbance
the pinheads
the rilladiks
the cover ups
the meth orphans


----------



## ogre (Oct 30, 2007)

shit forgot a few

No Glory
the badtown redemption


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 30, 2007)

Counterfeit Matt
Spinnaker
Hi Ho Six Shooter
The Ripouts
Vroom

most of our local bands died out fairly fast.
R.I.P
Systematic Youth
X - Rated
Endotoxin
Clutter
The Pogo


----------



## crustychris (Oct 31, 2007)

Dillinger said:


> Counterfeit Matt
> Spinnaker
> Hi Ho Six Shooter
> The Ripouts
> ...



The PoGo fucking rule!

broken up ct bands:
THEM!, Mankind?, Vomit Punx, The Pist, Rat Byte

Alive ct bands: Copyright Chaos, Kill Boys, Clusterfuck


----------



## shasellette (Oct 31, 2007)

PRF 
Defect Defect
Autistic Youth
Plan R 
Kill the shark
The Braineaters
Cobra Kai


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2007)

you all should post links to their myspace music pages or websites, so we can hear them... most of those ive never heard of.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 3, 2007)

crustychris said:


> Dillinger said:
> 
> 
> > Counterfeit Matt
> ...




Oh No! don't tell me youre into that pissed-off stret punx "oi oi oi" type thing mannn.
-sigh-
they're the worst band i said, they ahve like, One good song (dying together) and they're locally hated by all the punks in lynchburg and probably some of the most ignorant kids i've ever met. blahhh
yeah they're fine.
just on my shit-list.
<3


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

I dunno any of those bands listed.

the lil town (delta, PA) I'm from has no bands. the closest city (york, PA) has very SHITTY bands. so it's a no win situation.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 14, 2007)

Mouse said:


> I dunno any of those bands listed.
> 
> the lil town (delta, PA) I'm from has no bands. the closest city (york, PA) has very SHITTY bands. so it's a no win situation.



DISASTER!

I'm movin up there to start a scene.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

please do. you can live in my barn and we'll tell campfire stories.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 15, 2007)

I gotta tie my boots and grab my guitar.
Other than that, be there in 5 minutes.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Nov 15, 2007)

Head Band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come see them play at the famous Shed in Fairless Hills, PA this Saturday at 7.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 17, 2007)

ha. If I didn't live with my 'rents at the moment I'd be more than willing to invite you up here.


----------



## punkkus (Nov 17, 2007)

COGNITIVE DISSONANCE
Useless Wooden Toys (http://www.myspace.com/uselesswoodentoys)

(mpls,MN)


----------



## Spinelli (Dec 5, 2007)

Detroit

The Slaggs(mostly covers)
Pirate Law http://www.myspace.com/piratelaw 

If any of you guys are in Detroit go to The Trumbullplex http://www.myspace.com/trumbullplex its like an anarchist housing collective thing
and they put on shows got zines an all that.


----------



## Grace (Dec 5, 2007)

How about No Redeeming Social Value and We're All Broken?

Ashes Are Nutritious
Where's Alaska

Those are my favorite Jersey local bands. Two of them are on the outs though. Sad.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/tartarusnotus 
i feel i should feel bad about posting a myspace url on here....
fuck.
i apologize... everyone... so sorry.


----------



## ericnobody (Dec 9, 2007)

well, heres a couple seattle/tacoma bands:

have to give my shameless self promotion, ie., my band:

The Hershey Squirts http://www.myspace.com/thehersheysquirts

theres also YIA, Bristle, 47, and the likes.

most local music i enjyed is dead or moved on, like skarp, whorehouse of representitives, and so on.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

Sacto, Ca

-Iguanadon (Awesome Melvins-esqe powermetal)
-Times of Desperation (metal two piece)
-Cowboy Killer (broken up now, but were Sac's finest grindcore)
-Escapement (good old punk rock)
-Night Nurse (dark noise)
-The Devil Makes Three (they moved here from Santa Cruz)
-Little Boy Blue (anarcho-folky goodness)


----------



## Grace (Dec 12, 2007)

I like this thread. All the best underground music in our respective areas. I'll do New York Afrobeat!!

Ticklah
Chico Mann
Antibalas Afrobeat Orchestra

There's probably a lot more because its growing in Brooklyn, but thats all I got for now.


----------



## Cush (Dec 12, 2007)

zhenia golov (new brunswick crust n roll) these guys are pretty much the best people in the whole world. thier bass player is the most awesome person you'll ever meet. if you're in the hub city area you should definatly check them out. http://myspace.com/zheniagolov

whack: a 6 piece ensemble from westchester NY. their frontman plays the accordion and they do all-instrumental music that is really fun to dance to. they also do a bitchin' cover of the time warp. once again, really nice guys. http://www.myspace.com/whack6

the mafia: north jersey ska band. http://myspace.com/themafia

ashtray dirt: a 2 piece band from new brunswick new jersey. they coin themselves as "super slow SXE sludge." their bassist is the bassist for the first band i listed. they don't play too much anymore but they're worth checking out.


----------



## Grace (Dec 12, 2007)

Dude. I saw Zhenia Golov at the Court Tavern last winter. And I love that you called New Brunswick "Hub City"

Have you ever rode on the Hub City trolley?!?! I've always wanted to so badly, but I can't figure out where it stops. It's like some mysterious ghost bus that comes around only once in a while and only picks up the people who know its code...actually I'm sure there's a schedule but I'm too lazy to look it up and I'm hardly in New Brunswick anymore.


----------

